# Future Violation?



## jar546 (Feb 9, 2021)

As it sits, it’s technically not a violation but the minute they install the drywall and cut the hole for the LED puck, it will be. What is it?


----------



## e hilton (Feb 9, 2021)

Flex conduit lying on the copper pipe?


----------



## north star (Feb 10, 2021)

*@ = @*

*Copper piping in contact with the ceiling grid.....Also,
possible non-access to the electronic device.*

*@ = @*


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 10, 2021)

Electrical wires shall be independently supported, not by the the suspended ceiling. NEC300.11(A)(1&2)


----------



## Keystone (Feb 10, 2021)

Soooo this grid is for wallboard and then having a concrete deck or floor above? 

Agree w NorthStar and add the zip tied wire to whatever this grid is for.


----------



## steveray (Feb 10, 2021)

Getting to the splice whatever that section is...


----------



## jar546 (Feb 10, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Flex conduit lying on the copper pipe?


No


----------



## jar546 (Feb 10, 2021)

north star said:


> *@ = @*
> 
> *Copper piping in contact with the ceiling grid.....Also,
> possible non-access to the electronic device.*
> ...


Electrical section question only so copper pipe to grid not applicable.
Possible non-access to the device is the correct answer!  yay


----------



## jar546 (Feb 10, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> Electrical wires shall be independently supported, not by the the suspended ceiling. NEC300.11(A)(1&2)


Not a suspended ceiling.  It will have drywall.


----------



## steveray (Feb 10, 2021)

Suspended drywall....Not acoustic....I would still call the 300.11 and/or ask for verification of the ceiling to hold "X" extra pounds.....How much more is too much more kinda thing...


----------



## e hilton (Feb 10, 2021)

jar546 said:


> Electrical section question only so copper pipe to grid not applicable.
> Possible non-access to the device is the correct answer!  yay


Wait a minute.  In another thread you discussed how they could reach up through the fixture hole and replace the electronics.  Why doesn’t that apply here?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 10, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Wait a minute.  In another thread you discussed how they could reach up through the fixture hole and replace the electronics.  Why doesn’t that apply here?


Because you must be able to change the driver which is fixed in place.  It is considered a junction box.


----------



## tmurray (Feb 11, 2021)

Yup. No buried boxes allowed.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 11, 2021)

jar546 said:


> Because you must be able to change the driver which is fixed in place.  It is considered a junction box.


I’m dense.  Why can’t you pull the fixture, reach up through the hole, open the face of that box (looks like it is hinged), and change the driver?


----------



## e hilton (Feb 11, 2021)

e hilton said:


> I’m dense.  Why can’t you pull the fixture, reach up through the hole, open the face of that box (looks like it is hinged), and change the driver?


You said this in the thread “cite the code please”.


They are often a 3" hole and accessible because there must be enough slack to pull the box out of the hole. This is one of the things I check at rough and then final when I have them show me they can pull some of the LED drivers out after they remove the pucks.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 12, 2021)

All good points


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 18, 2021)

e hilton said:


> You said this in the thread “cite the code please”.
> 
> 
> They are often a 3" hole and accessible because there must be enough slack to pull the box out of the hole. This is one of the things I check at rough and then final when I have them show me they can pull some of the LED drivers out after they remove the pucks.


Aren't we talking about puck lights here?  I thought those were all surface mounted, other than the small hole for the conductor. If so - no way to access the j-box.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 18, 2021)

Darren Emery said:


> Aren't we talking about puck lights here?  I thought those were all surface mounted, other than the small hole for the conductor. If so - no way to access the j-box.


Yes and yes


----------



## e hilton (Feb 18, 2021)

Dang.  I went back and read the OP again.  It does mention puck lights.


----------

